
Less can be more: On the merits of simple museum displays - prismatic
http://www.newcriterion.com/articles.cfm/Less-can-be-more-8537
======
rangibaby
I was impressed by Disneyland - at at least one of the character's houses
crowds are split up into groups and are lead into multiple identical rooms to
meet Minnie Mouse or whoever. If you didn't research beforehand you would
never know that it had happened.

I don't think it would be so bad for museums to do the same thing with
multiple accurate copies of their exhibitions.

